# If you aren't goodlooking you won't get girls.



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

I asked 8 girls for their number this last week. Its what we call playing the numbers game. Guess how many numbers I got?


Oh and if you accuse me of not having SA because I asked some girls for their number I'll tell you how in a later thread. It has to do with a fake persona.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ridiculous. And "good looking" is too subjective to put under one definition. 

We really need a "Can't get girls" forum to put all these threads in. 

Seriously, you cannot see the flaws in your logic or are you just pissed off right now?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> Ridiculous. And "good looking" is too subjective to put under one definition.
> 
> We really need a "Can't get girls" forum to put all these threads in.
> 
> Seriously, you cannot see the flaws in your logic or are you just pissed off right now?


 Beauty is objective stop spouting crap. And yes I am pissed off because I'm ugly and get no female attention.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

afff said:


> I asked 8 girls for their number this last week. Its what we call playing the numbers game. Guess how many numbers I got?
> 
> Oh and if you accuse me of not having SA because I asked some girls for their number I'll tell you how in a later thread. It has to do with a fake persona.


lol bro, it takes way more than that... im not goodlooking but im average and ive asked maybe 150 and ive gotten like 20 numbers out of it maybe and i didnt even end up going on half of the dates for various reasons (a few time i canceled cause i didnt really like the girl after talking to her more and then a few times they did the same thing to me) ive mabye went on like 5 real dates, the others have just been coffee dates... and i had to ask like 150 girls to get that... granted im kind of a beginner to the dating world (cause i just started this in like maybe november) but from what i have experienced its just one of those things you have to keep at inorder for it to work out ...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

afff said:


> Beauty is objective stop spouting crap. And yes I am pissed off because I'm ugly and get no female attention.


Spouting crap? That would be you sir. Calm down and then post instead of being a ****.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> lol bro, it takes way more than that... im not goodlooking but im average and ive asked maybe 150 and ive gotten like 20 numbers out of it maybe and i didnt even end up going on half of the dates for various reasons


 You must have one hell of a self esteem. How did you do it?

I put on a fake ego/persona. Just teasing them and saying ridiculous things. and than trying to close with a number. It was really more of trolling than anything else. It protects my self esteem.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> Spouting crap? That would be you sir. Calm down and then post instead of being a ****.


 mathmetical formulas for body and facial attractiveness. Lol why do you think all the girls in school like the tall muscular jock and the guys liked the hot cheerleader?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

afff said:


> You must have one hell of a self esteem. How did you do it?
> 
> I put on a fake ego/persona. Just teasing them and saying ridiculous things. and than trying to close with a number. It was really more of trolling than anything else. It protects my self esteem.


lol not really, my self esteem is probably about average ... honestly every time i see a cute girl i just tell myself... "it matters more that you have the courage to ask, than it matters whether she says yes or not"... and then keeping that in mind i jut do it and i dont care about the out come...

i feel better asking and getting rejected, than i do not asking and never knowing, i guess feels kinda good cause i know that six months ago i wouldnt have been able to do it, and everytime i ask a girl out now its kind of a reminder thats like "look how far youve came" and that keeps me going...

infact, there was this girl who i passed in the hallway that was cute last night and i didnt ask her out and ive been kicking myself all morning about it

oh yeah and one more thing (that may seem trivial but makes a huge dfference)... dont wear short sleeves... wear long sleeves and roll the sleeves up....










like this...i have no idea why but its one of those things that ive done out of habit for a while going back to like highschool and many girls have told me that its cool... and its about the only thing that i can say that a good 40% of women think is (insert positive adjective here)

and no thats not me before anyone ask lol

and do it the right way lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

afff said:


> mathmetical formulas for body and facial attractiveness. Lol why do you think all the girls in school like the tall muscular jock and the guys liked the hot cheerleader?


But not all the girls like the jocks. Some like the long haired metal dudes (like I did). Me and a lot of my friends had no interest whatsoever in the jock crowd. They were clones, uninteresting, and shallow (which was overly critical of us but hey...we were in high school).

I am willing to bet you look fine. It's your self image you are having problems with.

You even admit to putting on a fake personna. Maybe that was the real problem?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

WineKitty, how dare you act like women are individuals. Don't you know we are all the same and think exactly the same and behave exactly the same and have all the same interests and values and morals and tastes in men?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

the vast majority liked the jocks.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> lol not really, my self esteem is probably about average ... honestly every time i see a cute girl i just tell myself... *"it matters more that you have the courage to ask, than it matters whether she says yes or not"*... and then keeping that in mind i jut do it and i dont care about the out come...
> 
> i feel better asking and getting rejected, than i do not asking and never knowing, i guess feels kinda good cause i know that six months ago i wouldnt have been able to do it, and everytime i ask a girl out now its kind of a reminder thats like "look how far youve came" and that keeps me going...


Wisdom. It always hurts more to not ask than to get rejected. Best post on this subject that I've seen in a while. no sarcasm. (the net is _full_ of bad dating advice)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Guess women are just picky *shrug* you can't please them all, and maybe you see something in yourself that you don't like and want to change that, and then finally when you have actually made yourself into a person you want to be and think will get you a date, maybe you'll have more experience, even then apparently women are wild cards.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Barette said:


> WineKitty, how dare you act like women are individuals. Don't you know we are all the same and think exactly the same and behave exactly the same and have all the same interests and values and morals and tastes in men?


 couldnt agree more,glad at least one women is honest (smiley face)


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Theillusiveman said:


> Wisdom. It always hurts more to not ask than to get rejected. Best post on this subject that I've seen in a while. no sarcasm. (the net is _full_ of bad dating advice)


 i didnt even ask out girls who were that attractive. The highest was a 7/10 the others were between 4-5.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

afff said:


> i didnt even ask out girls who were that attractive. The highest was a 7/10 the others were between 4-5.


 in your opinion (sad face)


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are the popular/large social network type, you can get away with it while being average.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Barette said:


> WineKitty, how dare you act like women are individuals. Don't you know we are all the same and think exactly the same and behave exactly the same and have all the same interests and values and morals and tastes in men?


Sorry, lost my head for a minute there!!!







I will now fall back into line like a good girl...


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

You should sing that Cypress Hill song.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Barette said:


> WineKitty, how dare you act like women are individuals. Don't you know we are all the same and think exactly the same and behave exactly the same and have all the same interests and values and morals and tastes in men?


What makes you think you are so special and unique, tell me?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

afff said:


> You must have one hell of a self esteem. How did you do it?
> 
> I put on a fake ego/persona. Just teasing them and saying ridiculous things. and than trying to close with a number. It was really more of trolling than anything else. It protects my self esteem.


You act ridiculous and troll women and you can't get a date? Clearly the problem isn't you.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

afff said:


> i didnt even ask out girls who were that attractive. The highest was a 7/10 the others were between 4-5.


You should just move on, if girls don't want you, don't be so desperate for one just let it happen or try with other women, at least if you got rejected you know you at least tried.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

nubly said:


> You act ridiculous and troll women and you can't get a date? Clearly the problem isn't you.


As if men didn't pull that off hundreds of times.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> What makes you think you are so special and unique, tell me?


I have no idea what you mean. You mean that I don't adhere to your theories? Maybe it's because your theories are incorrect.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

TPower said:


> What makes you think you are so special and unique, tell me?


What makes you think she isn't? Do you know her? Or are you just being a smartass?

My guess is the latter.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Barette said:


> *WineKitty, how dare you act like women are individuals. Don't you know we are all the same and think exactly the same and behave exactly the same and have all the same interests and values and morals and tastes in men?*


Finally a woman who tells it like it is and the truth, where have you been all my life.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> What makes you think she isn't? Do you know her? Or are you just being a smartass?
> 
> My guess is the latter.


The vast majority of women think they're special and "not like other women".

Get over it, you have interests and hobbies that hundreds of thousands of other people have, you sleep, you eat, you poop, you work.. what else?

Unless you live in a parallel universe chasing demons, you're nothing special.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

TPower said:


> The vast majority of women think they're special and "not like other women".
> 
> Get over it, you have interests and hobbies that hundreds of thousands of other people have, you sleep, you eat, you poop, you work.. what else?
> 
> Unless you live in a parallel universe chasing demons, you're nothing special.


I don't get what you are suggesting? Is your argument that all women are the same?

It's my belief that not just women, but (GASP!!!) men are unique too. We human creatures tend to all be individuals.

You point out that I sleep? So in order to be a unique person I shouldn't sleep?

I don't care whether or not you see uniqueness in myself or Barrette. That won't shape how I feel about myself. You are just being snide. But it ain't working, baby.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

afff said:


> i didnt even ask out girls who were that *attractive*. The highest was a *7/10* the others were between 4-5.


Huh? This might seem like I'm veering off topic, but in what world is 7/10 not that attractive? This my ranking (it may sound shallow, but wtfc)



> 10/10-Damn Near Perfect (There is no perfect anyone)
> 
> 9/10-8/10-Hot
> 
> ...


 And it's all objective anyway. The woman you see as a 7 might be someone else's 10 and vice versa, and your 5 might be another guys 7. It all depends. Allot of guys would love a 7. Just like illmatic said, you just have to have the courage to ask them out.

Also, have you ever thought your "fake persona" could be the issue? What if you pull a number and get a girl to date you and eventally be your gf. Are you planning to keep that up? It sounds exhausting, but whatever works for you works. At least you're trying.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Numbers game, huh? So just ask out 92 more girls at least one of them will say yes.

Problem solved.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can see what Tpower is saying as well. I mean People aren't that unique, there is a sort of overall similarities we all have to the next person, I may be unique, but not so unique as to not see why someone wouldn't like certain things, and others would. I think it needs to be made clear that people are similar yet different in small aspects. To one half of people I say, stop trying to say you're this unique "messiah" that is unlike anyone before you because you aren't, you're different but not impossible to identify with other people. To the other half, yes people are somewhat similar, but some people are paradoxes and like certain things that you wouldn't even think would be a thing. People follow a trend yes but don't be let down and just give up just because you know you're more likely to fail, you just have to live with it.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> I don't get what you are suggesting? Is your argument that all women are the same?


They are all similar. Some are more this or that, but instinctively, they aren't all that different from each other.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

TPower said:


> They are all similar. Some are more this or that, but instinctively, they aren't all that different from each other.


Yeah. Allrighty then. You go on thinking that. If you are determined to be wrong, then far be it from me to stand in your way.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> Numbers game, huh? So just ask out 92 more girls at least one of them will say yes.
> 
> Problem solved.


i would say closer to like 15-25 but even if its only one... that one is better than doing nothing and getting zero yeses


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> I can see what Tpower is saying as well. I mean People aren't that unique, there is a sort of overall similarities we all have to the next person, I may be unique, but not so unique as to not see why someone wouldn't like certain things, and others would. I think it needs to be made clear that people are similar yet different in small aspects. To one half of people I say, *stop trying to say you're this unique "messiah"* that is unlike anyone before you because you aren't, you're different but not impossible to identify with other people. To the other half, yes people are somewhat similar, but some people are paradoxes and like certain things that you wouldn't even think would be a thing. People follow a trend yes but don't be let down and just give up just because you know you're more likely to fail, you just have to live with it. *So please all of you shut up*.


No one said they were a unique messiah?? Where are you getting that from?? As far as "shutting up"...hmmm...let me think about that... no, I won't.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I can see what Tpower is saying as well. I mean People aren't that unique, there is a sort of overall similarities we all have to the next person, I may be unique, but not so unique as to not see why someone wouldn't like certain things, and others would. I think it needs to be made clear that people are similar yet different in small aspects. To one half of people I say, stop trying to say you're this unique "messiah" that is unlike anyone before you because you aren't, you're different but not impossible to identify with other people. To the other half, yes people are somewhat similar, but some people are *paradoxes* and like certain things that you wouldn't even think would be a thing. People follow a trend yes but don't be let down and just give up just because you know you're more likely to fail, you just have to live with it. So please all of you shut up.


i think anomaly would have been a better word to use but i agree non the less... like i dont think people are completely individuals... kinda like a doughnut thats part of a dozen


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

WineKitty said:


> No one said they were a unique messiah?? Where are you getting that from?? As far as "shutting up"...hmmm...let me think about that... no, I won't.


I was exaggerating the point is, both of you have a point, you're both right but don't see it because you're more interested in pushing your own agenda.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

It does not any good to a girl to share their phone number to strangers. Try another way.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> i think anomaly would have been a better word to use but i agree non the less


You got me!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It does not any good to a girl to share their phone number to strangers. Try another way.


what is he supposed to do? telepathy


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It does not any good to a girl to share their phone number to strangers. Try another way.


 most women i know have 2 phones, one for important people and the other for not so important= makes life so much easier


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> what is he supposed to do? telepathy


That's even worse because then she won't know who is asking for her number.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You can get a girlfriend but probably not much casual sex. For casual sex appearance is the most important factor.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

"If you aren't good-looking, you won't get girls"

So every guy that has a girlfriend is good-looking?



komorikun said:


> You can get a girlfriend but probably not much casual sex. For casual sex appearance is the most important factor.


Yes.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> The vast majority of women think they're special and "not like other women".
> 
> Get over it, you have interests and hobbies that hundreds of thousands of other people have, you sleep, you eat, you poop, you work.. what else?
> 
> Unless you live in a parallel universe chasing demons, you're nothing special.


I'm glad to see your mind twisting things again to fit your own opinion. No one said we're all special little snowflakes. But we are not all of one collective mind to where you can make one erroneous theory and apply it to all of us.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

If you're not good-looking and have bad SA, then you won't get girls in my experience. 

Plenty of uglier guys get girls otherwise though, an old friend was no oil painting but was super social, chatty, confident and acted like he was gods gift to the girls he liked. He always had a nice looking girlfriend. We have to change our MINDS more not our FACES.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> "If you aren't good-looking, you won't get girls"
> 
> So every guy that has a girlfriend is good-looking?


Not entirely, but there is some truth to it. The girl may have a thing for redheads and completely disregards anything else that may be considered normally unappealing. You're one such case where you don't exactly follow the norm of attraction, but I assume that most women do not like your taste in men.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> That's even worse because then she won't know who is asking for her number.


wouldnt even need her number bro... at that point the guy could telepathy himself into her head anytime he wanted... she couldnt even really say no.... unless she was telepathic too... in which case the situaton would just turn into an epic _mind****_

*ba dum tsss*


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

If you think you're ugly then go hook up with ugly chicks. 

There's someone out there for everyone.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm glad to see your mind twisting things again to fit your own opinion. No one said we're all special little snowflakes. But we are not all of one collective mind to where you can make one erroneous theory and apply it to all of us.


cosmo does it

just kidding


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

afff said:


> You must have one hell of a self esteem. How did you do it?
> 
> I put on a fake ego/persona. Just teasing them and saying ridiculous things. and than trying to close with a number. It was really more of trolling than anything else. It protects my self esteem.


Maybe stop putting on the fake persona. If I think a girl is being fake with me it's an INStANT turn off, so it's probably the same way for some girls. And what is the point of the fake persona anyway? If she ends up going out with you and liking you you're going to have to show her the real you eventually. Don't make her fall in love with the fake you.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> "If you aren't good-looking, you won't get girls"
> 
> So every guy that has a girlfriend is good-looking?
> 
> Yes.


Average looking people (as in average society-wise) will still have people who find them cute/attractive. The amount will just be lower than it would be for universally attractive people.

Being universally ugly must suck.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> If you think you're ugly then go hook up with ugly chicks.
> 
> There's someone out there for everyone.


He said he did that, he was looking for women who he considered pretty average and asked their numbers.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

lkkxm said:


> Maybe stop putting on the fake persona. If I think a girl is being fake with me it's an INStANT turn off, so it's probably the same way for some girls. And what is the point of the fake persona anyway? If she ends up going out with you and liking you you're going to have to show her the real you eventually. Don't make her fall in love with the fake you.


If he just wants to get his dick wet, I doubt any of this matters.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> He said he did that, he was looking for women who he considered pretty average and asked their numbers.


Then keep going lower and lower until it works.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> Then keep going lower and lower until it works.


What if you go as low as possible and they still ignore you? Turn to guys? I'm close.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It does not any good to a girl to share their phone number to strangers. Try another way.


then who is he supposed to ask? how else is he going to get to know her? steal her diary?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never even attempted to get a girl yet had many compliments. I'm cleary a ****ing tool. The reason I've never tried is because I know I will have pretty much nothing to say, so I'm avoiding embarrassment and ridicule. Im best off lying about my age since wasted too much time in Isolation, I'm now still 21


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> Then keep going lower and lower until it works.


then u end up with someone who you dont really like, ur just in a relationship to be in a relationship... and im sure once the girl finds out that would really hurt, hinestky that just sounds like a bad idea...

i personally think that i ur a 10 go for 10s, if your a 5 go for fives, and so forth...


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Fenren said:


> What if you go as low as possible and they still ignore you? Turn to guys? I'm close.


You haven't gone as low as possible.

Not even close.

If you're an ugly guy, you have few options:

1.) Make up for your looks with other things. (Money, humor, confidence, etc)

2.) Keep asking out uglier and uglier chicks until you find one that'll date you.

3.) Don't bother dating.

I suggest #1.

Here's how you start:

Try to go an entire week without saying anything bad about yourself.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Not entirely, but there is some truth to it. The girl may have a thing for redheads and completely disregards anything else that may be considered normally unappealing. You're one such case where you don't exactly follow the norm of attraction, but I assume that most women do not like your taste in men.


If I supposedly don't follow the norm of attraction, then I am living proof that people who are "universally ugly" can find someone who finds them attractive. I'm definitely not the only girl in the world who doesn't follow the OMG BRAD PIT <333 CHANNING TATUM <3333 craze.

_Edit: Oh, I'm sorry. I'm nothing special or different. All girls are the same.
I'm only interested in popular or rich guys. Or ones that look like models. Because I'm a self-entitled, shallow female.

or

I'm not interested in popular jocks with 6-packs because I'm just a pathetic socially-anxious female. So I just take what I can get._


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> You haven't gone as low as possible.
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> ...


That's probably true.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> If I supposedly don't follow the norm of attraction, then I am living proof that people who are "universally ugly" can find someone who finds them attractive. I'm definitely not the only girl in the world who doesn't follow the OMG BRAD PIT <333 CHANNING TATUM <3333 craze.
> 
> _Edit: Oh, I'm sorry. I'm nothing special or different. All girls are the same.
> I'm only interested in popular or rich guys. Or ones that look like models. Because I'm a self-entitled female.
> ...


You're one person you honestly think everyone has that much variety? I refuse to believe that all the posters in Post the cutest guy thread is just one person who seems to have a very specific taste. You can't have me believe just because you're slightly different or have your own preference that everyone else is an example of you. You're having yourself believe that everyone is just as unique and different as you are.

Think about it, You Mezzo and only you have a very unique taste from many of the posters and people I've met. It's not because you're pathetic, but in all honesty, you're actually what I consider unique.

Oh and forgive me if there are actually people who are just as unique, I probably haven't spoken to you most likely.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> If I supposedly don't follow the norm of attraction, then I am living proof that people who are "universally ugly" can find someone who finds them attractive. I'm definitely not the only girl in the world who doesn't follow the OMG BRAD PIT <333 CHANNING TATUM <3333 craze.


Perhaps you like less popular guys because they're more likely to think highly of you. They'll put you on a pedestal and make you feel great about yourself. Brad Pitt and Channing Tatum wouldn't do that, so they don't appeal to you.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> You're one person you honestly think everyone has that much variety? I refuse to believe that all the posters in Post the cutest guy thread is just one person who seems to have a very specific taste. You can't have me believe just because you're slightly different or have your own preference that everyone else is an example of you. You're having yourself believe that everyone is just as unique and different as you are.


I didn't say ALL girls are like that. But you can't really believe I'm the only one who has these preferences.

For example, a lot of girls like guys with athletic bodies, sure. But I've met other girls, who, like myself, prefer overweight guys rather than guys with ripped 6-packs.

All guys don't have the same preferences do they? Some guys like big women, some are disgusted by them. Some guys like girls with big boobs. Others don't. So if guys can have different preferences, why can't women?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

everyone would love to date someone more physically attractive. I think it's a human thing not a girl thing.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Perhaps you like less popular guys because they're more likely to think highly of you. They'll put you on a pedestal and make you feel great about yourself. Brad Pitt and Channing Tatum wouldn't do that, so they don't appeal to you.


I don't find guys attractive BECAUSE they're popular. Which is a common idea on this website. If a guy has high social status, lots of friends, etc. he is supposedly someone that I should be interested in. Which is not true. If a popular guy had traits that I like (intelligence, common interests, and the physical attributes I find attractive for example) then yes, I'd be interested. But his popularity isn't a turn on. Also popular guys tend to be extroverted, while I'd strongly prefer to date someone introverted.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I didn't say ALL girls are like that. But you can't really believe I'm the only one who has these preferences.
> 
> For example, a lot of girls like guys with athletic bodies, sure. But I've met other girls, who, like myself, prefer overweight guys rather than guys with ripped 6-packs.
> 
> All guys don't have the same preferences do they? Some guys like big women, some are disgusted by them. Some guys like girls with big boobs. Others don't. So if guys can have different preferences, why can't women?


But see you're misunderstanding me, I said there truth to both, there is both unique people who truly have certain preferences, but there people who gravitate to what people would deem attractive most often then not. Then there are people who like all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Also popular guys tend to be extroverted, while I'd strongly prefer to date someone introverted.


Introverted people are much safer to date.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> But see you're misunderstanding me, I said there truth to both, there is both unique people who truly have certain preferences, but there people who gravitate to what people would deem attractive most often then not. Then there are people who like all shapes and sizes.


You accused me of implying that all girls have as "uncommon" preferences as I do. Which is not what I meant. That's all.



Rainbat said:


> Introverted people are much safer to date.


That's nice. You know what else is nice? Dating someone who you can relate to. I like people who are like-minded. Socially, sexually, morally.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> You accused me of implying that all girls have as "uncommon" preferences as I do. Which is not what I meant. That's all.
> 
> That's nice. You know what else is nice? Dating someone who you can relate to. I like people who are like-minded. Socially, sexually, morally.


Okay then we have an understanding that it's uncommon as far as norms are? Because just because it's uncommon does not make it bad, because I have the impression that that's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Okay then we have an understanding that it's uncommon as far as norms are? Because just because it's uncommon does not make it bad, because I have the impression that that's what I'm trying to say.


Yes, uncommon but possible.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes, uncommon but possible.


I didn't say it was impossible, just that it was the norm that average slightly muscular men are considered attractive "normally"


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

TPower said:


> If he just wants to get his dick wet, I doubt any of this matters.


True enough.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

You will be rejected 9 times out 10 asking random women for their number


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Barette said:


> WineKitty, how dare you act like women are individuals. Don't you know we are all the same and think exactly the same and behave exactly the same and have all the same interests and values and morals and tastes in men?


I know, right?

But OP, there are tons of different reasons as to why you haven't gotten a single number. Maybe the girls you asked didn't think you were serious, or thought you were just making fun of them because of all the 'trolling' you did?

As far as looks are concerned: I think they only matter to a certain extent. I think general appearance (style, hygiene, hairstyle) matters much more. Body language and confidence matter a lot, too.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

How the **** do people manage to continue approaching girls after getting even one rejection. I can't understand it. One ''cold approach'' rejection would crush any little confidence I might have mustered for good and I wouldn't be attempting it again.
So, for me, there's a lot at stake and it's not ****ing worth it. One rejection is one too much.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

There is only one thing you can do aff..


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I used to think that. But You are more likely to attract anyone (male or female), if you have confidence and a passion for life.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Aff is captain majority here.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

afff said:


> i didnt even ask out girls who were that attractive. The highest was a 7/10 the others were between 4-5.


A guy who rates every girl he meets out of 10 sounds like such a catch. I always want to be supportive on this site, but your constant threads where you blame girls for your problems annoy me. Perhaps the problem lies with you, and it isn't really to do with looks?

You supposedly asked 8 girls. Just because they weren't interested, it doesn't mean that you're not good looking to some people. Maybe they were put off by the fake persona you were putting on.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Charmander said:


> A guy who rates every girl he meets out of 10 sounds like such a catch.


Exactly. So much of this goes on on this site. There was one guy who went on and on about how he never spoke about women in a demeaning way. In the next thread, he's rating girls he recently met at a club, who apparently showed interest in him, but yet none of them were hot enough for him. And he'd complain about his lack of luck with the opposite sex and how women were at the core of all his problems. Guys go on and on about how girls don't like them because they're quiet (or ugly), but there very well might be other reasons....


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> what is he supposed to do? telepathy


He supposed to not ask anyones number first. That is creepy by itself.. A stranger who wants your number.. I never give my number at first meeting.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

life01 said:


> most women i know have 2 phones, one for important people and the other for not so important= makes life so much easier


I have got 2 numbers but I would not give either of them to a stranger, good looking or not.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> then who is he supposed to ask? how else is he going to get to know her? steal her diary?


She supposed to know if he is trustworthy and interesting much to have her number. Some people still have a number when someone research it also gives home address. Who would share that information willingly for strangers in this world?


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I have seen some rather ugly looking guys with girlfriends who I would love to date, but they must have something going for them, it's what's on the inside that counts eh.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I have got 2 numbers but I would not give either of them to a stranger, good looking or not.


 if you had 3 numbers then you could give a phone number to a stranger, maybe a pay as you go one


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Charmander said:


> *A guy who rates every girl he meets out of 10 sounds like such a catch.* (Edit: SO AGREED!) I always want to be supportive on this site, but your constant threads where you blame girls for your problems annoy me. Perhaps the problem lies with you, and it isn't really to do with looks?
> 
> *You supposedly asked 8 girls. Just because they weren't interested, it doesn't mean that you're not good looking to some people. Maybe they were put off by the fake persona you were putting on.*


Plus, assuming that his intentions were obvious and completely see-through, that by seeing that, none of the women wanted to talk to him, but I'm gonna assume he asked for their number anyway and just totally ignored their body language and whether they were into talking. Like, just asking for their number regardless of whether or not they even seemed halfway interested. If they don't seem interested then yea, they're not gonna give you their number, mostly because what girl gives her number to some random stranger with an obvious PUA persona going on? It doesn't matter if he's good-looking or not, most girls wouldn't be into that. And trust me, I've been with friends when that's happened to them (never happened to just me, of course) and the girls were like "Yeah not interested" and I _saw_ the guys, and they were good-looking (they were even tall and/or buff and with hair) but NONE of that mattered, because the girls were simply not interested in inviting some stranger with a puffed up chest to contact them. We're just not all black and white and easily studied and figured out. Because, IDK, we're individuals? So maybe one girl would be like "eh, alright, I'll give it to you" but another girl would be like "eh, no" that's why it's a numbers game. Because you don't know our mindset, our moods, our days, or our willingness. It's all up to chance and up to that specific girl. And a lack of success isn't as easy as blaming it on all women and our "high standards" and some stupid theory that we only like status or some other type of bull.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> If I supposedly don't follow the norm of attraction, then I am living proof that people who are "universally ugly" can find someone who finds them attractive. I'm definitely not the only girl in the world who doesn't follow the OMG BRAD PIT <333 CHANNING TATUM <3333 craze.
> 
> _Edit: Oh, I'm sorry. I'm nothing special or different. All girls are the same._
> _I'm only interested in popular or rich guys. Or ones that look like models. Because I'm a self-entitled, shallow female._
> ...


 oh yea im suppose to ask 10000s of women just find one that has wierd tastes ohhh yeaaaaaa.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Barette said:


> Plus, assuming that his intentions were obvious and completely see-through, that by seeing that, none of the women wanted to talk to him, but I'm gonna assume he asked for their number anyway and just totally ignored their body language and whether they were into talking. Like, just asking for their number regardless of whether or not they even seemed halfway interested. If they don't seem interested then yea, they're not gonna give you their number, mostly because what girl gives her number to some random stranger with an obvious PUA persona going on? It doesn't matter if he's good-looking or not, most girls wouldn't be into that. And trust me, I've been with friends when that's happened to them (never happened to just me, of course) and the girls were like "Yeah not interested" and I _saw_ the guys, and they were good-looking (they were even tall and/or buff and with hair) but NONE of that mattered, because the girls were simply not interested in inviting some stranger with a puffed up chest to contact them. We're just not all black and white and easily studied and figured out. Because, IDK, we're individuals? So maybe one girl would be like "eh, alright, I'll give it to you" but another girl would be like "eh, no" that's why it's a numbers game. Because you don't know our mindset, our moods, our days, or our willingness. It's all up to chance and up to that specific girl. And a lack of success isn't as easy as blaming it on all women and our "high standards" and some stupid theory that we only like status or some other type of bull.


 I can either be insecure and awkward which is called being yourself or I can put on a front and be able to talk to a girl. The guy I work with does the same thing that I did. The difference is he is goodlooking.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

also LOL at the people saying its because it was a fake persona. If you actually believe that PUA and acting trollish doesn't work you obviously haven't seen any of the vids or watched jersey shore. You think jersey shore would ran that long if this didn't work?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Jersey Shore is real life?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Barette said:


> Jersey Shore is real life?


 no its not but doing those things works if you are attractive enough. 
and did u find a good therapist for ur BDD yet?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

There are plenty of "not good looking" guys that have no problem getting women. Maybe try re-evaluating your approach instead of using your looks as an excuse.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Being me in general is enough to never get a girl to like me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well then they didn't reject you they rejected this "fake persona". Seems kinda weird to try to get numbers by pretending to be someone else, no wonder it didn't work. They could probably see right through what you were doing. Just be yourself next time.

Still you approached 8 girls in a week? Impressive. 8 more then I've approached in my lifetime ;P


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

afff said:


> I asked 8 girls for their number this last week. Its what we call playing the numbers game. Guess how many numbers I got?
> 
> Oh and if you accuse me of not having SA because I asked some girls for their number I'll tell you how in a later thread. It has to do with a fake persona.


I don't know how to respond to this. Your talking like you asked 8,000 million girls for their numbers instead of just 8... that's probably 0.000000000000000000000000000000000008% of the female population.

I asked 15 girls for their numbers on one day and on the other I asked 4 and got 4 numbers. It all depends on the situation and kind of fate..
To people I don't know if I'm good looking or not but I have times where I feel it and times where I feel lower then crap and the ugliest guy in the world. It all depends on your mood which triggers whether your successful or not in your approach.
I can get numbers but just not persistent responses after which confuses me..


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

I am pretty good looking, or at least people tell me that I am. And I am still single and a virgin, looks don't count as much if you have 0 social skills and simply don't care about anything. I have people ramble on to me about all kinds of ****, like this new iphone, this and that...and it goes in one ear and out the other, I wish I could care...but maybe the depression makes me care less about stuff.

Then again, I have never approached or made a move on a girl in my life, I just don't like doing it. Women usually sit around me, look at me and try and get near me. And when I just sit there and think...should I say something? But of course I never do, and then they seem to realize im quiet and start sitting further away, lose interest and so on.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

GameOverMan said:


> I am pretty good looking, or at least people tell me that I am. And I am still single and a virgin, looks don't count as much if you have 0 social skills and simply don't care about anything. I have people ramble on to me about all kinds of ****, like this new iphone, this and that...and it goes in one ear and out the other, I wish I could care...but maybe the depression makes me care less about stuff.
> 
> Then again, I have never approached or made a move on a girl in my life, I just don't like doing it. Women usually sit around me, look at me and try and get near me. And when I just sit there and think...should I say something? But of course I never do, and then they seem to realize im quiet and start sitting further away, lose interest and so on.


 beautiful people are born. social skills can be learned.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

WineKitty said:


> We really need a "Can't get girls" forum to put all these threads in.


And I'm sure you'll show up there to annoy anyone who posts.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, Majority of people grind for looks.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Jersey Shore is real life?


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Aff, I agree with you.

Everyone saying looks don't matter are hypocrites. They say they go for personality, then when you see the person they choose, they're not bad looking at all.

I'm sick of this world of lies.

Besides women have thousands of desperate guys approaching them DAILY.

They only choose the best of those who approach them.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

how come sometimes I see not soo good looking guys with attractive girls?


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> how come sometimes I see not soo good looking guys with attractive girls?


It's a mix of variables.

The guy could be rich or have high social status.

But if she's having sex with him without getting turned off, he has enough looks to go with the money, else she would be cheating on him.

That are also exceptions to this like being in the right place, the right time. Some couples are formed in high school. But it's like winning in the lottery.

But if you observe enough you'll see most couples are looks matched and the guy is always taller then her.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like some bull****.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> It's a mix of variables.
> 
> The guy could be rich or have high social status.
> 
> ...


Or maybe if a guy isn't having any luck getting a date it's because of his personality. Maybe he doesn't have any respect for women, and thinks they are all shallow, money-grubbing liars. Being bitter and sexist does tend to be a turn off.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Or maybe if a guy isn't having any luck getting a date it's because of his personality. Maybe he doesn't have any respect for women, and thinks they are all shallow, money-grubbing liars. Being bitter and sexist does tend to be a turn off.


Why do you think some men wind up growing hate for women?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TPower said:


> Why do you think some men wind up growing hate for women?


Paranoia and scapegoating.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely scapegoating. It protects the ego, to believe the problem lies within another group of people, and not within yourself.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

afff said:


> I asked 8 girls for their number this last week. Its what we call playing the numbers game. Guess how many numbers I got?
> 
> Oh and if you accuse me of not having SA because I asked some girls for their number I'll tell you how in a later thread. It has to do with a fake persona.


LOL only 8?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Paranoia and scapegoating.


If guys "hate" women then those guys are only hurting themselves. How can you hate a whole gender? People are individuals. Usually, you'll find guys who hate on women to have some type of inner problem. I used to be angry at women when I was younger but now I realize that was stupid.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

part of it could be some cognitive dissonance phenomenon too. since if it's unlikely you'll ever have a girlfriend, for whatever reasons that is already, then it would be convenient not to like them (thinking this will obviously make it even less likely you would find a girl you like, but at that point you don't really care).


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

enfield said:


> part of it could be some cognitive dissonance phenomenon too. since if it's unlikely you'll ever have a girlfriend, for whatever reasons that is already, then it would be convenient not to like them (thinking this will obviously make it even less likely you would find a girl you like, but at that point you don't really care).


Could be but then you have late bloomers like me who got over being angry and hateful toward women long before they had girlfriends, and what about those guys who were never angry to begin with? But I know what you know mean...


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I have plenty of friends who are average or below average and who never had issues to find a gf. And most of them are still students, so not really the whole "ugly but amazingly rich or famous guy". A friend of mine is very short, his gf is way taller. Another one stutters and gets red if you ask what his name is in public, and I always knew him in long term relationships. I never lived in the "Beverly Hills" settings some of ye describe though, so for me it sounds like a bad TV series. The cheerleaders, the "jocks" (lol) and the nerds. And rating people, so important. If anyone IRL told me right in the face they find that or this person is a 6 or an 8, I'd laugh so hard. Before telling them to grow up a bit.

Sometimes it feels like some people consider "success" as living the life of a Barney Stinson. 

Looks are sufficient to get you the door, that's pretty much it. Got some very pretty friends, even though I really envy the fact that they are attractive, I don't always envy their relationship statuses. It's not because they're pretty that they always get who they want or live exactly the relationship they want. Beauty is handy, but beauty is a trap as well. I saw how people treated beautiful girls - and yeah sometimes I'm envious and sometimes I really am happy no one thinks I flirt with them everytime I say "hello" or that I must be a ***** or a **** or dumb as soup.

I'm also amazed at reading how new people/women/targets/lyingandshallow*****es one can meet and "ask out" every day. I may meet ONE new person every 2 months or so.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

That is a false statement


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Phalene said:


> I have plenty of friends who are average or below average and who never had issues to find a gf. And most of them are still students, so not really the whole "ugly but amazingly rich or famous guy". A friend of mine is very short, his gf is way taller. Another one stutters and gets red if you ask what his name is in public, and I always knew him in long term relationships. I never lived in the "Beverly Hills" settings some of ye describe though, so for me it sounds like a bad TV series. The cheerleaders, the "jocks" (lol) and the nerds. And rating people, so important. If anyone IRL told me right in the face they find that or this person is a 6 or an 8, I'd laugh so hard. Before telling them to grow up a bit.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like some people consider "success" as living the life of a Barney Stinson.
> 
> ...


Funny that I never met a female like this in real life.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know what to tell you, but what I could say without going on a limb is that not all social relationships are the same everywhere. Europe is different that North America from what I know, and most of the time, when I'm on a mostly-American board, half the social stuff seems weird to me. 

I don't know you, but I'd say that you're in such pain and self-hatred that you can barely see anything positive anymore. Not really your fault of course, but it's to be fought. I'm like you when I'm very very depressed, when I'm in my own delirium of self-hatred, everything is colored by this hatred - against myself, against others, against the guys who rejected me. But usually I kick out of this state and have a more "balanced" view of things. I'm never ecstatic about my looks, of course, I had too many people to confirm my ugliness, but I get into a more "quiet" state.

I buried the idea of being attractive to 99% of people. Doesn't mean I harbour hatred against the guys I liked who didn't like me back, or against men in general. I accepted that. If I can't do anything against it, I might as well accept it and deal with it on a daily basis. It's hard, but it's still less difficult than cultivating hatred and resentment against people who will never know about it, who will never get what you are going through and who will not be able to make amends to you anyway.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

A woman will settle for an ugly rich man. So....get some money coming in I guess.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

99% of the population aren't exactly models but they get partners. And also you cannot treat love like a competition. Try not to be so obsessed with numbers and maybe things will go easier


----------



## Unluckyiguess (Apr 3, 2013)

HaHa. The majority of people posting in this thread aren't unattractive guys trying to make a connection with women and have no idea what its like. Looks matter to women but its like nobody wants to admit it.



au Lait said:


> Or maybe if a guy isn't having any luck getting a date it's because of his personality. Maybe he doesn't have any respect for women, and thinks they are all shallow, money-grubbing liars. *Being bitter and sexist does tend to be a turn off.*


Only if the woman isn't attracted to you.



lyric said:


> A woman will settle for an ugly rich man. So....get some money coming in I guess.


So the new title of this thread should be ugly guys can only get women if they pay for it.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

At work I see plenty of hot women and its soul destroying knowing I'll never get one of ghem.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Unluckyiguess said:


> HaHa.So the new title of this thread should be ugly guys can only get women if they pay for it.


 from my experience men end up paying anyway, one way or another


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

so you just walk around in a public place and ask them for their phone numbers? is this how you do it? I would NEVER ask a girl out. She would have to ask me out, that's the only way it's going to happen.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Rainbats a ****ing dumbass. Ignore him. I'm sure you are drop dead gorgeus you are just too blinded by all the rejections you have gotten in the past so you think it's caused by your looks. I know people that are ugly as **** with a huge *** beer belly that have girlfriends id love to ****. Get your **** together. Be a man, don't be a pansy. The number one thing i'd say is don't look desperate. A good friend of mine once said " hungry people don't get to eat", same thing goes for desperate people. If you look desperate it looks creepy. Talk to girls like you are talking to a friend then ask her for her number but not in a awkward way. For example if you are both talking about school tell her " let me have your number we should study sometime". If you give her an option like " hey can i have your number" it looks weak. you gotta be confident and take charge. If you are having a conversation and its getting late or you gotta go " hey it was nice talking to you, let me have your number". 

Top things i find that girls are physically unattracted to are 
-too much gel.
-too hairy
-unfriendly look, ( Smile mother****er)
-tacky clothes.

Physically changing your look can improve your self esteem, higher self esteem will make you a lot happier. Try to discover what makes you feel attractive. Maybe grow your hair out and get it layered or get it really short. Personally i think facial hair is a hit or miss. I shave every day. Against the grain and with. Try new clothes like J.Crew or get some Burberry sunglasses if you can afford them. Clothes and hair can change a man COMPLETELY. They are the two things that alter a persons look the most in my oponion.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

greygoose22 said:


> .
> 
> -unfriendly look, ( Smile *mother****er*)


I read that with the quacking noise from epic meal time in my head.


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I read that with the quacking noise from epic meal time in my head.


Cam'ron is that you?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i must be extremely good looking cause i cant even get my crushes number :/ muahhaahahaaa !


----------

